# Tiger/Crane Set?



## Chris from CT (Mar 18, 2002)

Is there any site on the web that would have a video of the Tiger/Crane Set?  I study Shaolin Kempo and I had learned a form called the Tiger Set.  Someone later on told me that it was the Tiger/Crane set and it came from American Kempo.  I am getting conflicting answers.  I need to check it out.  We don't have too many Parker or Tracy Kempo practitioners around here.  Any help would be fantastic!!!

 

Thanks & Take care.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 18, 2002)

If it came to you from American Kenpo, well it came to AK from Hung Gar.  

Though to be more accurate the current AK doesn't use it at part of its curriculum.  It is still a regular part of the Traditional (Tracy) Kenpo instruction.

I have no idea where to see it on the web, it is a looong form.

Good Luck,

Lamont


----------



## AvPKenpo (Mar 18, 2002)

Actually we still have it in American Kenpo, at least in our school.  Along with Leopard Set.

Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

Pronounced Fu (foo) Hork (hawk) it is as mentioned above an original Hung Gar form.  It was added to the Kenpo curriculum in the early 60's as a filler  form until more advanced Parker forms emerged.  You can find many studios still teaching the form as an option..... I believe the Tracy system still has it as a requirement.  There are all sorts of films that can be had from both the Hung Gar version and the Tracy System version.

Ed Parker dropped the form once he had his advanced forms finished and inserted into the system.  Still instructors that had learned the form taught it as a option.  It is a fun and difficult set but a great competition form if mastered.  When we do, do it in competition I never announce it as a Kenpo form however.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

Doing the first half the form is sometimes called the "Tiger" form.
:asian:


----------



## Zeke (Mar 18, 2002)

I know that Al Tracy has a 3-hour tape on his website that give his version of the tiger and crane-form. But maybe it would make more sense to look for a video that gives the Hung Gar version of it. I think Panther videos has a pretty good tape on it (by a Dave Lee(?)). You might want to go that way?
Tape care
Zeke

:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the responces.  I have quite a bit more to go on now.  I am going to try and take a look at that Hung Gar video.  

Thanks and if anyone runs across a vid clip online please let me know in the meantime.  

Take care


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Pronounced Fu (foo) Hork (hawk) it is as mentioned above an original Hung Gar form.  It was added to the Kenpo curriculum in the early 60's as a filler  form until more advanced Parker forms emerged.  You can find many studios still teaching the form as an option..... I believe the Tracy system still has it as a requirement.  There are all sorts of films that can be had from both the Hung Gar version and the Tracy System version.
> 
> ...



Do you know it GD? You could put some video of it on your web site  

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

Yes, I learned this set back in 1975.  It is a fun yet challenging set.  Hmmmm Let me think about the video stuff.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 19, 2002)

I used to cpmpete using Tiger and Crane and a blast doing it.  I used to love walking in to the local TKD tournament and watch everyone in my division throw all the pretty kicks and the judges get bored after the 4th guy did the same form, they I would do T & C.  They didn't know what to think, but it usually brought a trophy back to the school, and it quickly became a high point of the tournament, I was often asked to perform it in the finals even if I was going to compete.

It is a great form, and has a lot of interesting things in it.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 19, 2002)

Do you guys still practice this form today, or is it pretty much on the back burner?
I got my black belt in TKD but all I practice any more is my kenpo stuff. But, I still remember just about all of my forms from TKD, 11 of the 12. Something to be said for that repitition thing :shrug: .

:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * Hmmmm Let me think about the video stuff. *



Awww.  Pretty please.  

If you would that would rock!!!
...and shall I mention much appreciated.  

Take care.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

Pretty much on the back burner or as a fun option for competition.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 20, 2002)

Have you given any serious thought to doing your own video series GD?
Would be kind of nice to see your side of Kenpo. I haven't checked out any of Tatums videos, but I have Tabatabi and Fowler. They aren't too bad but there are diferences in the some techniques are done. 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes, I am going to do a series.  I am working on it now.  But it will be a while .... thanks for the inquiry.

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh boy GD, that is exactly what I want to hear! Need a guinea pig to test out your new video series on?


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yes, I am going to do a series.  I am working on it now.  But it will be a while .... thanks for the inquiry.
> 
> :asian: *



First off, I do use the Tiger-Crane form in my school.  There are a great number of things in it to experiment with and learn from, if you are so inclined.

Secondly ... I, personally, have been ragging and laying down the smack on Saintly Uncle Dennis for several years to get the video thing going.  It would be a real treat to see all that knowledge in an available format for us.  C'mon gang ... lets beat him up with emails and make him get busy!  :rofl: 

You all have to understand ... I only beat on Dennis because I respect, and love the heck out of him.  As far as American Kenpo, and other areas, he is one of the most clear, concise and easily understood instructors there is.   :asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Pretty much on the back burner or as a fun option for competition.
> *



That's better than "NO."  

Take care


----------



## masherdong (Feb 23, 2005)

There are many two videos out there that show Tiger/Crane.  In Jun Bao, it is one of our forms that we do.  It is indeed long and difficult.  Good luck finding it!


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have seen both the Tracy version and the Hung Gar (Wing Lam lineage) version of the form.  There are some similiarities but alot of differences so that you wouldn't know it was the same thing.

   If I remember correctly from reading about the form, it was introduced through Jimmy Wong to AK.  I don't remember what his lineage/background was though.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 24, 2005)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> I have seen both the Tracy version and the Hung Gar (Wing Lam lineage) version of the form. There are some similiarities but alot of differences so that you wouldn't know it was the same thing.
> 
> If I remember correctly from reading about the form, it was introduced through Jimmy Wong to AK. I don't remember what his lineage/background was though.


I know the hung gar version of the form as I also hold a black belt in kung fu. It's a great form and really builds the endurance...great for competition.

The tiger and crane form (fu hok surng ying) came from Jimmy Woo and Ed Parker began temporarily teaching this form in the early 1960s until he had devised more advanced Kenpo forms. Like the Panther Set, several modifications were made to the form before dropping it altogether. 

Since it is not an EPAK form, however, it really doesn't belong in a Kenpo division.


Hope that helps.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 6, 2005)

Heres a video:

http://www.siulam.info/movie/lukkangwing2.rm

 Let us know what you decide, if the form you learned is in fact based on this one, I'd like to here about it.  I'm a Hung student, and I'd be interested if there is Hung in kempo.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 12, 2005)

Heres a better video:

http://www.siulam.info/movie/fuhok.WMV


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks.  Is that the same version Buksam Kong uses.  It is very slightly different from the one I used.

 -Michael


----------



## Maltair (Mar 21, 2005)

Found this a little while ago...

http://www.taichitom.com/Video/Tige...ia%20Player.wmv

Also, here is a response from Steve Hearring about the subject...

Hey Bryan!

A lot of the old timers, (Kenpo practitioners from the late 50s and early 60s), still practice Tiger/Crane. I enjoy it also; the extreme exercise in combination with the breath training, you just cant beat!

Buck Sam Kong wrote a book through Ohara publication in 1983. I think this is part of Black Belt Magazine Corporation. I found it was almost impossible to follow, but had good historical information. 

Sifu James Ibrao, a old Kenpo Black Belt from the 50s, has a video which I think you can purchase through Del Wessons production company at absofree@pacbell.net. Sifu Ibrao also has a video on Bun Ji Kune, (Book Set) which was the form you were supposed to learn before Tiger/Crane.

My version of Tiger/Crane is a little different than Sifu Ibraos but still close enough to recognize as being from the same family!

Hope this helps, your family in Martial Arts,

Sifu STEVE HEARRING 

I wonder if we could get a group buy? Anyone interested, I'll ask if there is interest.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 6, 2006)

here's Master Tak Wah Eng doing the tiger/crane set:





 
Enjoy!  It's a bit old, but it's a great clip


----------



## SK101 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chris from CT said:


> Is there any site on the web that would have a video of the Tiger/Crane Set? I study Shaolin Kempo and I had learned a form called the Tiger Set. Someone later on told me that it was the Tiger/Crane set and it came from American Kempo. I am getting conflicting answers. I need to check it out. We don't have too many Parker or Tracy Kempo practitioners around here. Any help would be fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Take care.


 
   There is a Tak Wah Eng Video with Tiger Crane Set which has alot of upper body dynamic tension in it. It appears almost exactly the same as one of the Hung Gar forms. There is also a Tak Wah Eng video with a Tiger Crane form that is a two person form. It is on ESPY-TV. 

   Did you used to hang out with Andy at the Santa Ana SK studio?


----------

